# Tyres - Air - Garages?



## Gereshom (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi? I've just driven over the border into Kent as the only garage I know, on the A21, has air tyre machines for trucks.
Unfortunately, all of the 4 machines had been vandalised!!

Has anyone got any suggestions or should we head for the nearest motorway truck service?

Thanks in advance!

Gereshom


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi,
do as most of us do , carry our own which we have tested at home on van prior to leaving for trips. That way you are not reliant on anybody else, "the essence of owning a motorhome"_

as to what type compressore, your choice but keep the reciept incase it breaks  and make shure it can easliy go up to 300psi so you have plenty of poke :lol: .

most get to 50psi quickly its the 80psi that tkaes the time, we use ours with the emgine running and let it cool down after long stints, very handy for the slow ounctures to get you off the motorway. carried under front seats with built in light for the blind 8O

tramp_


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi in over 40 years motoring i have always carried some form of inflater, pump, now compressor and aerosol with leak fixer stuff in it.

They are like insurance policies. You take them hoping never to have to use them.

My only use is for bike tyres in the past.

Dave p


----------



## Gereshom (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks to the previous two replies!

Tramp! Which one do you use as I had bought one but it broke down even though it was written on box able to reach 100 psi?!

Gereshom


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

go to one of the larger tyre fitters ATS etc and ask them to check the trye pressures for you.

Andy


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

For my motorhome tyres, I bought a Ring RAC900 compressor, can be seen at this site (not where I bought it from)
I paid about £50 or £60 for it, but its very good and comes with a coiled airline... An indication of its power is that it does not have a cigarette lighter plug, it has battery clips for direct attachment...
I did find that it had a safety valve (a spring loaded pressure relief valve) that was limiting maximum output pressure to about 55psi !! But it was dead easy to screw down this spring loaded valve an extra turn to get 80psi.... It is all very good quality and comes in a tough carry bag and most of the fittings are brass...
You could mount it permanenty in the van somewhere and then just plug in the airline as and when you need it, theres an on/off switch on the side.


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

DOH!
Sorry the link is this...
http://www.a1partsdirect.co.uk/ring-rac-900.php


----------



## Gereshom (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks Short-Stick!

Gereshom


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

what's wrong with a foot pump :lol: , my good old brass bodied one from many years ago still works perfectly. it did need the leather washer replaced about five years ago though, an old boot and some linseed oil worked perfectly.
simon


----------

